# General Chat > World News, Politics & Religion Forum >  Walk where Jesus Walked - Heal where jesus healed

## samwhite

Everyone knows that medical tourism is the newest thing - Saves thousands of dollars by having surgery or medical  procedures done outside the US - Now you can save up to 65% by taking care of major medical procedures in Israel - the Holyland!!


A new facilitator isramedica.org will handle all your medical needs as well as hotels, recovering time and even tours of all the holy sights! - If you need expensive surgery, this might be a reall option for you

----------


## wadewilson

Magento Development Services
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-2-on...-checkout.html - https://bsscommerce.com/magento-2-la...extension.html - https://bsscommerce.com/magento-defe...magento-2.html

----------


## maryrosie

Medical travel is essential for each of my trips!

----------


## smithedward306

Nice info  :Smile:

----------

